# PC not seen on MSHOME Network



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a small network the name of the workgroup is MSHOME. I am having problems trying to add another PC to this net. I got the following message on this compurer when I try to see the computers on the workgroup:

"Mshome is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permission.

The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available"

I can not open the workgroup as a result I can no see the computer itself on the workgroup.

The computer with this problems runs Windows XP, as well as the rest of the network. The mshome workgroup is connected through a router which has a connection to a DSL modem for internet. All the computers connect to internet. Including the computer, which I want to add to the Mshome group.

We can deduct that there is no cable problem or connection because the affected computer connects to internet and the speed in internet is perfect (I am writting this note from the affected computer.

I can ping all the computers among the group and ping themselves, but the affected computer does not respond to ping from any computer even from itself... it does not respond.

When I open the router address on the browser... The router page shows me the IP address of the network card on the affected computer (so again.. I can say it's not cable or connection problem).

I think the problem should be that a file is missing in the affected computer. I have run many times the wizzard "Set up a home or small office network" it finishes without any error.

There is only one user on this computer and for sure it has administrations rights (So I am the administrator an have all rights).

After trying looking at IP addresses, gateway addresses... creating different users... many shutdowns I am back to the standard configuration and looking to the error message. Unfortunately my knowledge of windows XP is "0", so I don't know what files keep the information for the network configuration to see if the name of the computer was created, as well the name of the workgroup or what files are missing.

When I run ipconfig ...this is what I get:

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::214:22ff:fe2e:5fe1%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 3ffe:831f:4004:1950:0:141a:ba61:ed06
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.102%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

As you see the IP address is 192.168.1.102... if a ping this computer with this address I don't get a reply... If I ping this computer with this: fe80::214:22ff:fe2e:5fe1%4 it replys.. but I don't know what it's ... it's shown as a IP address but I have not seen this format before and I don't know if it's the same board or another in the net. Maybe it's all right and does not have to do with the problem.

I hope you can help me with this... I know it's a long note .. but I just wanted to document this with complete information... Thanks///


----------



## flynstone (Feb 22, 2002)

The last section of this link might help -

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/russel_hni.mspx


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Flystone. But this site does not have what I am looking for. I appreciate if you have more tips.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

your not using ICS (internet connection sharing) are you?

To reset your ip stack:

"netsh int ip reset \resetlog.txt" which will reset all your ip settings


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

No, I am not using ICS.

I tried the netsh line, but it behaves the same. \Thanks.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the problem relies in Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface.

I think you have IPv6 (IP version 6) enabled

turn off:
start\run:"cmd"
"netsh int ipv6 uninstall"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's slide this over to networking.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you still have the problem after uninstalling IPv6, you likely have a (non-XP) firewall on the problem computer blocking access.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

After removing IPV6, try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

If that fails, I've found that sometimes this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP will do the trick.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

he diffently has Internet Protocol Version 6 because (fe80::5445:5245:444f%5) is IPv6 address


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We know, that's why removing it was mentioned by you, and re-mentioned by several more people.


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

I followed your instructions and it looks better now but it still does not work. 

This is how Ipconfig shows:
C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : EDTM
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-2E-5F-E1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February 2, 2006 8:44:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : February 2, 2006 9:44:53 PM

I run the fix found on the link provided. After this I tried to ping the IP address but I still don't get reply.

Thanks for your time and ideas.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Make sure in windows firewall ICMP echo is not blocked, start\control panel\firewall\advanded\icmp: settings\check allow incoming echo request


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

Checked


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"After this I tried to ping the IP address but I still don't get reply."

You tried to ping what IP address from where?

Have you checked out "you likely have a (non-XP) firewall on the problem computer blocking access"?


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried to ping the IP address shown on the ipconfig 192.168.1.100 in the same computer where the network card is installed. If I ping the gateway or any other IP address from the network I receive response.

I don't have installed any firewall. The only firewall should be from the windows XP. 

I think a file is missing and we should pay more attention to the error message given by the system when I try to see the computer in the network. 

"Mshome is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permission.

The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available"


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Make sure the following Clients are enabled in the protocol suite for your interface that you are using to share files with

1. Click Start, click to control panel, and then click Network Connections. 
2. Click Local Area Connection, and then click Properties on the File menu. 
3. Check the Components checked are used by this connection box
4. Check and if Client for Microsoft Networks is present if not it needs be added.
5. Check and if File and Print Sharing for Microsoft is present if not it needs be added 
6. Click Install. 
7. Click Add, click the appropriate client, and then click OK. 
8. Close



1. Click Start, click to control panel click Windows Firewall.
2. On the Exceptions tab, under Programs and Services Check that and exception for File And Print Sharing Exists and is enabled


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

im sorry to butt in but, awalker, can you check out my thread? http://forums.techguy.org/networking/437578-got-new-network-card.html thanks :up:.


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

I followed your instructions. Everything is installed and set the way you described.

Thanks. Maybe next time we will find the missing link.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check that these services are running (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services):
Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser

And please humor me by triple checking for a firewall. Please go into Add/Remove Programs and search for words like Symantic, McAfee, kerio and Zone Alarm. If you find them, make sure they are not firewalls or "security suites." Then make a second pass looking for "firewall" or "security suite."

The only time (just under one year of networking and this forum) I got the error message you are getting I found a faulty cable--good enough to get an IP config, but averaged 3 lost packets out of 4 on pinging the router. Replaced the cable and no more error.

The few times I've seen other posters report this error message the problem turned out to be a firewall.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Also I relized this has not been stated before but these steps must be done on both the client (the computer trying to access the files) and the server (the computer that is sharing the files). Also on the server the additionial service call "server" must be enabled.


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

I checked for the services and all of them are active. Next to this I checked for a firewall and I just found out that norton had a firewall, which I disabled for 30 minutes and immediately I could ping the network card, I could see the PC's in the network and this computer was seen on the network. So you can say that this problem was solved.

Thanks guys. The firewall was mentioned before but it was not clear until now. The question is if I can not use the norton firewall how can I protect the PC when en Internet?

Thanks!!!


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Add a rule so your internal network is in the trusted zone.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sonal Firewall&ver=2005&osv=&osv_lvl=&seg=hho


----------



## DTin (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Awalker... it's working now as it should be!!!


----------

